# Want to use up some Simcoe I have ...IIPA



## Spohaw (20/8/15)

Hello everyone !

I have some Simcoe here that I haven't kept in the freezer and want to use it up before it goes to "funny"

So would like some opinions on this recipe I have been ginning around with

Its for a 23ltr brew ....... guess you could call it a IIPA

2kg of Maris otter 
2kg of Munich
2kg of Malted wheat 
1kg of unmalted wheat 
100 gm of Dark crystal (will steep this)
150 gm of Caramunich ( was going to steep this too)

mash all this at 64 for 60 ....dont want to much body ...not a fan of thick beers 

and then 300gm of simcoe at 10 minutes 

will use whirlfloc and yeast nutes at 10 minutes too 

couple packets of us-05 

Brew mates coming up with 8.7% and ibu's at 153 

Not to worried if it doesnt work out that high a % ......my efficiency is pretty poor when I use unmalted wheat 

I was going to use 300gm of the dark crystal to get some more malty flavours to maybe balance out the hops a bit more and to get a nice colour but thought it might add too much unwanted burnt malt flavour 

also have some amber malt here i could use and some caramel but unsure.....

Cheers in advance !


----------



## BrutusB (20/8/15)

I like... Especially this part:



Spohaw said:


> ibu's at 153


----------



## Yob (20/8/15)

There are a lot of malts in there as it is, I'd be leaving the amber out for sure.. If you want the dark Crystal, chuck it in for the last half hour or 20 minutes only


----------



## Spohaw (20/8/15)

Yob said:


> There are a lot of malts in there as it is, I'd be leaving the amber out for sure.. If you want the dark Crystal, chuck it in for the last half hour or 20 minutes only


And that won't add to much burnt malt flavour ?

Think I've read people call it "toffee" haha


----------



## a1149913 (20/8/15)

I'd save 100g for a dry hop and use the other 200g at flameout. Run a 30-50min whirlpool letting it drop in temp to 75C on its own accord. Then keep at 75C until 50 mins is up.


----------



## mckenry (20/8/15)

You wont get burnt / roast flavours from crystal malts or cara malts. Cara and crystal malts are not the same, but close enough to be interchangeable. Thats a discussion for another day.
To get any burnt flavours youre going to need Roast, chocolate, Black Patent type of malts.
I'd be chucking it all in at the same time. IMO, dont bother about steeping late for those two. I only steep at mashout ramp for the black malts. Basically anything with roast or black in its name.
I dont know about unmalted wheat though. Never used it.


----------



## Spohaw (20/8/15)

Jacob Thomas said:


> I'd save 100g for a dry hop and use the other 200g at flameout. Run a 30-50min whirlpool letting it drop in temp to 75C on its own accord. Then keep at 75C until 50 mins is up.


Put it through brew mate and ibu's came down to a respectable level (100 odd) so I will do that


----------



## mofox1 (20/8/15)

Helluva lota wheat... I would have gone for more caramunich & left out the dark crystal. If you want a bit more colour you could add some RB.

Also... so much simcoe! Makes me think of this Green Flash West Coast IPA recipe. And makes me want to brew, drink, IPA.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spohaw (20/8/15)

Will have go down to the lhbs to get more caramunich , think I only have 200 odd grams ...... No rb either 

Could up it to 200 

I like wheat flavour too 
Been liking American wheat beer lately


----------



## Spohaw (27/8/15)

Making this tomorrow but without the dark crystal and only 280 grams of simcoe 

I'll chuck all the hops in at flame out and then no chill 

I'll chuck in a packet of muntons west coast ale yeast and a packet of us-05 ...... I'll just rehydrate them , no starter

Might 300 gms of dextrose as well for a ABV boost .......... Don't think this will be a session beer so it will be one or two at a time max (maybe)

If it comes out around 9ish % I should be able to get a buzz going off two


----------



## Spohaw (27/8/15)

I'm going to call is WHOS IIPA 

Whole heap of simcoe IIPA


----------



## mofox1 (27/8/15)

Sounds good.. I dropped 125g as a dry hop yesterday, 50g of that was Simcoe. Looking forward to getting it in the keg (with maybe some more simcoe in the keg too)!


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

Must be a simcoe IIPA kind of month - seventh down. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84424-what-are-you-brewing-2015/page-32

To busy with the malts in my opinion. Even the gods of IIPA keep it simple.

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/attachments/0000/6351/doubleIPA.pdf

Got myself one of these babies the other day and am keen to see hoe hop standing at different temps compares against dry hopping. Looks like a better idea all round, at least on paper. And in the kettle. And the fermenter.


----------



## Spohaw (30/8/15)

Sounds great mofox , sounds like something I would drink 
Maybe do a bottle swap when this ready ? 

Thanks for the link to that IIPA right up dave .. It's was a great read 
How do you think choc malt will do in an IIPA ?


----------



## Spohaw (30/8/15)

Finally got around to making this today , I'm slack haha 

Going to add mosaic to hit the 300 gm hop target I originally wanted 

See how I go


----------



## Spohaw (30/8/15)

That's a decent hop addition


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/15)

Spohaw said:


> Sounds great mofox , sounds like something I would drink
> Maybe do a bottle swap when this ready ?
> 
> Thanks for the link to that IIPA right up dave .. It's was a great read
> *How do you think choc malt will do in an IIPA ?*


Mainly to ad a little color and a touch of bitter-sweetness. Not that you'll really notice in a beer like this. 
I'm also not much of a crystal fan and want to see how it stacks up.


----------



## Spohaw (31/8/15)

Might have to grab some chocolate malt and use it in my next ipa instead of the crystal ......do you just substitute the choc 1 for 1 or do you use less chocolate malt ?

I used Mangrove Jacks yeast too not muntons .......I was drinking and got mixed up haha

only come in at 1.072 and only got 18 liters out of the kettle , it looks like the hop pellets have soaked up some wort

I'm not to worried but ....... I'm sure it will be too bitter to drink anyway !


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/8/15)

I always account for 12mls per gram of hops for final volume. Try that next batch.


----------



## Spohaw (1/9/15)

Works out pretty much spot on 

Cheers for the info Pratty


----------



## Spohaw (3/9/15)

My fermenting fridge smells awesome !

I'll have to call it WHOS ALBOM IIPA 

Can't wait to get this baby into a keg !

View attachment 82977


----------



## Spohaw (3/9/15)

Mmmmm


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/9/15)

Where does your temp probe get its reading from ?


----------



## Spohaw (4/9/15)

I hangs off the dial about half way up the fridge 

I know I should have it on the side of the fermenter with a cut up stubby holder to insulate it so it's just reading the fermenter temp but ..... I don't haha 

Probably should though 

Fridge says 17 but temp sticker on the fermenter says around 16


----------



## danestead (4/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> do you just substitute the choc 1 for 1




Nooooooo. They are very different malts.


----------



## Spohaw (4/9/15)

danestead said:


> Nooooooo. They are very different malts.


Is that a no ?

More a question for dave , he uses choc instead of crystal


----------



## danestead (4/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Is that a no ?
> More a question for dave , he uses choc instead of crystal


I love a bit of choc or pale choc (1.5-2.5%) in an amber ale to add some complexity and I actually like the flavour it brings in very small quantities however it is quite different to crystal malts. Choc is a roasted malt so it brings those sort of flavours, it doesnt really bring the sweetness that crystal malts do. If you used 5%+ of choc malt in a beer instead of crystal its going to start tasting stout/porterish rather than a nice sweetness that pale ale and ipas have


----------



## Spohaw (4/9/15)

Might give choc a miss then , wanted to stay away from any roasted flavours in ipa's and apa's 

Think I'll just use a light crystal and some Munich and if I use a dark crystal I'll add that to the mash in the last 20 odd minutes 

Is there any other spec malt you would add to apa/ipa's .......would like something that makes it nice and red without the toffee , burnt or roasted flavours


----------



## danestead (5/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Might give choc a miss then , wanted to stay away from any roasted flavours in ipa's and apa's
> 
> Think I'll just use a light crystal and some Munich and if I use a dark crystal I'll add that to the mash in the last 20 odd minutes
> 
> Is there any other spec malt you would add to apa/ipa's .......would like something that makes it nice and red without the toffee , burnt or roasted flavours


Red food colouring or rose tinted glasses!

Make an amber ale if you want a red beer.


----------



## yankinoz (5/9/15)

The next frontier: some day someone is going to brew using more hops than malt.

Seriously, that is a cartload of hops, and you are almost certainly well beyond the IBU tasting threshold. I'd bet that you could cut the finished beer with equal parts of Pure Blonde and hardly notice the difference. (That's an experiment a friend and I did once with Old Rasputin and Michelob Ultra Tasteless). So I'll second the suggestion to use 100g as a dry hop. Simcoe is one of the best dry hops.

A lot of brewers complain about cat piss from very large, late brew kettle additions of Simcoe. I don't know; I've always used it sparingly after -20 minutes and got no cat piss. Or maybe I don't taste cat piss. I hate cats and therefore won't test myself on the real thing..

With that mass of hops consider using a (gasp) grain bag as a hopsack for that volume. Then you can (double gasp) squeeze out liquid at the end and take it out of the brew kettle before chilling. Stir the bag around a few times in those last 10 minutes to get circulation through that mass of hops.


----------



## Spohaw (5/9/15)

Cheers guys


----------



## Spohaw (11/9/15)

Checked the gravity today and it's down to 1.020 .... Should go lower then that so I'll give it another week or so 

Had a little sip of the hydrometer sample and it is pretty tasty . The bitterness has a huge presence as well . I have been "training" with some Sierra Nevada Bigfoot to help myself prepare for ibu hit that is coming ...... Looking forward to drinking this one


----------



## Spohaw (14/9/15)

Checked gravity today and it's 1.008 

I've had it at 22 degrees the last few days so I shouldn't need to do a diacetyl rest so I'll be crash chilling this baby for 3 days at 2 degrees then straight into a keg 

Force carb ........wait 24-48 hours .......then sample ..... 

Woohoo !


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/9/15)

At what gravity did you dry hop?


----------



## Spohaw (14/9/15)

I didn't end up dry hoping , just wacked it all in at flame out


----------



## Spohaw (17/9/15)

Kegged it up today and had a sample glass out of it and even though it's not carbed it's pretty bloody nice 

I'll have to order more simcoe to make this again haha


----------



## Spohaw (6/10/15)

It's bloody bitter ....


----------



## Mr B (6/10/15)

Mmmm nice colour..

Bloody bitter good or bloody bitter bad?


----------



## Spohaw (6/10/15)

Needs to be less bitter haha 

Once you over whelm your taste buds it doesn't seem to be as bitter 

Seems to be a bit more of a novelty beer definitely not a session beer 

I like it but I can't have any more than 2 in a sitting 

When I make this again I'll aim for a bit more of a normal ibu like around 100


----------



## danestead (6/10/15)

Nice.

Ive got a Simcoe IIPA with 500g of hops planned. Just waiting on the new season hops to become available. My recipe comes up with about 120 IBUs however through speaking to other forum members who have won best IPA of show etc and reading articles by guys like Tasty who is a well regarded American home brewer, Im not sure the IBUs matter. Jeff here in Perth won best IPA of show with a IIPA with a calculated IBU in the 250s. I havent brewed anything that high in IBUs but to me it sounds like you have to aim for as minimal astringency as possible and a balance of malt against hops. I used to confuse astringency with a beer being too bitter however after trying to suss out an ongoing astringency problem, I think Ive got my head around the difference and now my beers are hopefully improving because of it.


----------



## Spohaw (7/10/15)

So if I try and maintain a proper ph during mash (5.2?) ,add some water hardener and mash higher it will come out less offensive ?

Still trying to get my head around the water side of things 

Think the bu:gu ratio was 140odd : 72 so the balance comes put around 2.00 ..... So not very balanced 

Had a second attempt at a session wheat IPA the other day and I mashed higher and made it so the bu:gu ratio was 42:42 . I didn't measure the ph but my water comes out around 6 but it was pretty much only wheat and pilsner malt used so I hope it wasn't to bad 

I didn't add any water hardener to it so I'll have to see what a better balance and a higher mash brings to the party 

Cheers for the info Danstead


----------

